# Doctor Strange: Wie ist aus The Ancient One eine weiße Frau geworden?



## MatthiasBrueckle (25. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Doctor Strange: Wie ist aus The Ancient One eine weiße Frau geworden?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Doctor Strange: Wie ist aus The Ancient One eine weiße Frau geworden?


----------



## kidou1304 (25. April 2016)

ich kenn den Comic nicht und sehe es auch nich als problematisch an, eine weiße Frau in die Rolle zu stecken, why not in meinem Fall.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. April 2016)

Man hätte Chow Yun Fat nehmen können. Der hat als grimmiger Pirat in Fluch der Karibik schon ne gute Figur gemacht, er ist auch bekannt und beliebt - schauspielen kann er für so eine Rolle auch genug.


----------



## Enisra (25. April 2016)

immerhin hat man Tilda Swindon genommen
Aber nja, heute will man echt kein Casting in Hollywood machen, da spielst lieber Fussball im Tretminenfeld


----------



## MatthiasBrueckle (25. April 2016)

@LouisLoiselle
Wie es Robert Cargill gesagt hat: Man kann nur verlieren.

 Chow Yun Fat ist in Hong Kong geboren. Einen solchen Charakter in die Rolle eines Tibeters zu stecken würde wieder eine Lawine aus Entrüstung nach sich ziehen, vor allem wegen des politischen Klimas zwischen China und dem Gebiet Tibet. Asiate ist eben nicht automatisch Asiate.

@Enisra: Ich halte Tilda Swinton auch für eine gute Wahl. Durch ihre androgyne, unmenschliche (nicht böse gemeint) Aura war sie schon immer für mystische Rollen ohne bestimmtes Geschlecht prädestiniert. Siehe auch: Constantine.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. April 2016)

MatthiasBrueckle schrieb:


> Chow Yun Fat ist in Hong Kong geboren. Einen solchen Charakter in die Rolle eines Tibeters zu stecken würde wieder eine Lawine aus Entrüstung nach sich ziehen


Ja, aber es würde nicht den chinesischen Markt gefährden, sondern den tibetischen - auf den könnte man sicher verzichten


----------



## Wynn (25. April 2016)

Es ist halt in hollywood Trend geworden charaktere weiblich zu machen oder schwarz oder beides

Zum einen wegen radikalen Feministen zum anderen wegen Bewegungen wie #Oscarssowhite


----------



## Enisra (25. April 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> wegen Bewegungen wie #Oscarssowhite



irgendwie glaube ich nicht dass den Sinn von denen verstanden hast


----------



## MatthiasBrueckle (25. April 2016)

Ich glaube, dass es dann nicht um den tibetischen Backslash gehen würde, sondern vielmehr um den internationalen


----------



## Alreech (25. April 2016)

Wenn der nordische Gott Heimdal von einem Schwarzen Schauspieler gespielt werden kann warum dann nicht ein uralter Meister von einer weissen Frau...
Aber man könnte natürlich 4 t3h lulz auch die Vermutung in die Welt setzen das der Regisseur den Nazitheorien von Ariern in Shangri La anhängt...


----------

